# oil and lube for HO trains...



## loco52

Hi everyone,

I am a newbie to this forum and to model railroading. I have recently purchased from Ebay many locos and rolling stock. My question is ... where can I find directions on properly oiling and lubricating my trains? I am very interested in learning what I can to service these units, but am worried that I might damage them in some way. Is there a book with diagrams of various engines that show in detail what to do & where?

Also, on some of the rolling stock I had purchased. The trucks are held in with what appears to be two plastic pins. I would like to replace the trucks and change the wheels over to metal. Can this be done, and how? I told you guys I was a newbie. 

Thanks!

loco52


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Welcome Loco52*

:thumbsup:Well you came to the right spot my friend. First off if you have the make and model of your engines you can go online to the different manufacture's and download schematics of the units. These usually have directions for lube and oil jobs. If they don't then try contacting the company directly. Kalmbach has 2 books on repair and maintenance of Steam and diesel engines both run about 17.95 new or you can try Ebay. If you have older locos you should probably clean the gears to remove old oil,grease & dirt that has accumulated.Don't be affraid to clean lube and oil on your own. Thats the fun of doing it yourself(use a loco that might not be your favorite,experiment on the guinea pig):laugh:The trick is not to over do it. Always wipe off excess no mater how excsssive it is. Clean wheels with rubbing alcohol to remove dirt and grime(this enhances electrical pickup). Make sure you use cleaners that are non abrassive and don't leave oily residue(they pick up dust & dirt the loco enemy). Steam locos need lots of TLC. I have obtained a few units that were one toss from the scrap heap. TLC brought these back and you will be happier you did. As for wheel sets,couplers and trucks Kadee makes great stuff, but you can look for just about anything on line to see what YOU like. Cheaper rolling stock can be switched over but some times its just easier to sell it and take your bank roll and chase bigger game. The Walthers Reference Book gives you lots of ideas and companys to choose from besides going on line. I live in Wisconsin so Walthers is just 2 hours down the road from me. They have a great selection and its worth the Bang for You Buck! As you start posting on the Forum feel free to Show Off your collection and ask questions cuz the one thats not asked could really help you. Hope this helped and see you on the Forum.


----------



## loco52

Hi MacDaddy55,

I agree with you, plenty of good information here. I also liked the idea of going to the different companies for the schematics. I will check around for the Kalmbach books you mentioned. They would be a big help to be sure. I do have a guinea pig in mind. lol My biggest worry is breaking the body of the engine on removal. I am going to have to get the Walthers reference book as well. What you say about the cheaper rolling stock is very true. I only have a few of those any way. I was thinking of using Kadee for the couplers etc... I will post pictures down the road a bit of my collection. I appreciate your reply. 

John


----------



## Lester Perry

I recommend Labell lubricants. Used very sparingly. Too much will cause problems. When you think maybe a little more DON'T. Usually once a year is plenty. Definatly try contacting the manufacturer.


----------



## loco52

Thank You for the advice. 

John


----------

